# laptop kernel problems

## linuxgyro

ok heres the deal:  i installed gentoo 2007 livedvd and used the genkernel to make the kernel.  sound works but dma and my wireless network card doesn't.  i got the drivers for the wireless network card: ipw3495 but it also requires IEEE 802.11 disabled in the kernel.  i checked the config for the option its looking for but the newer kernels dont have it.  so i got an older version of the kernel 2.6.11.1 (vanilla)  and made all the arrangements and i can see the area i have to disable.  i do this and enable the dma in the kernel as well and i go to compile it:

```
nclude/asm/mpspec_def.h:78: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type 'unsigned char[5u]'

In file included from include/asm/mpspec.h:5,

                 from include/asm/smp.h:18,

                 from include/linux/smp.h:19,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:25,

                 from arch/i386/kernel/process.c:17:

include/asm/mpspec_def.h:78: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type 'unsigned char[5u]'

{standard input}: Assembler messages:

{standard input}:765: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `mov'

{standard input}:766: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `mov'

{standard input}:957: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `mov'

{standard input}:958: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `mov'

{standard input}:1029: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `mov'

{standard input}:1030: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `mov'

{standard input}:1134: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `mov'

{standard input}:1135: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `mov'

{standard input}:1145: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `mov'

{standard input}:1157: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `mov'

make[1]: *** [arch/i386/kernel/process.o] Error 1

make: *** [arch/i386/kernel] Error 2

--

In file included from include/asm/mpspec.h:5,

                 from include/asm/smp.h:18,

                 from include/linux/smp.h:19,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:25,

                 from init/calibrate.c:7:

include/asm/mpspec_def.h:78: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type 'unsigned char[5u]'

--

                 from include/asm/smp.h:18,

                 from include/linux/smp.h:19,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:25,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from init/version.c:10:

include/asm/mpspec_def.h:78: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type 'unsigned char[5u]'

  LD      init/built-in.o

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.8

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

```

same thing happens with the make && make modules_install command

i am using a toshiba sattelite laptop.  here are the devices i am working on:

intel ipw3945  (intel pro wireless network card)

intel chipset (for dma)

intel integraded video (for opengl)

----------

## John R. Graham

I think you mean ipw3945, right?  I have an IBM laptop with that wireless chipset.  I got it to work with the separate driver package that's in the Portage tree, not with the in-kernel drivers, which are lagging behind the separate package anyway.  Look for net-wireless/ipw3945.

- John

----------

## tarpman

 *linuxgyro wrote:*   

> i got the drivers for the wireless network card: ipw3495 but it also requires IEEE 802.11 disabled in the kernel.  i checked the config for the option its looking for but the newer kernels dont have it.

 

Where did you get that?  The current net-wireless/ipw3945 in Portage supports all stable Gentoo kernels.  It's been a while since latest stable ipw3945 used the separate ieee80211 package.

 *linuxgyro wrote:*   

> so i got an older version of the kernel 2.6.11.1

 

Why so old?  2.6.11.1 is ridiculously old, and completely unsupported by anyone sane.  Furthermore, ipw3945 only works with 2.6.18 or newer kernels: 

```
     if kernel_is lt 2 6 18; then

         die "${P} needs a kernel >=2.6.18! Please set your KERNEL_DIR or /usr/src/linux suitably"

     fi
```

 *linuxgyro wrote:*   

> (vanilla) and made all the arrangements

 

Why vanilla?  Gentoo's developers maintain a good and stable patchset against the vanilla kernel as sys-kernel/gentoo-sources.

 *john_r_graham wrote:*   

> I got it to work with the separate driver package that's in the Portage tree, not with the in-kernel drivers, which are lagging behind the separate package anyway.

 

Excuse me?  There is no in-kernel driver for ipw3945 cards.  You may be thinking of ipw2[12]00.

linuxgyro: Run emerge --sync, update your kernel to the latest stable sys-kernel/gentoo-sources, and try to install the latest stable net-wireless/ipw3945.  If it still doesn't work, come back with the error message and the output of emerge --info.

----------

## Drone1

I'm in same boat as john_r_graham with my laptop, but use the iwlwifi package instead ipw3945 (you'll need the 'ipw3945' use flag to pull the ucode package).

Doesn't require the extra ipw3945d process to run, and connects and pulls an IP, where I always had to manually run dhcpcd to get an IP with ipw3945.

Attention: I consider iwlwifi to be bleeding edge. You've been warned.

----------

## linuxgyro

ok i got it to install and i can get an ip address, but i have no internet.

```
localhost kyle # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Stopping eth1

 *   Bringing down eth1

 *     Stopping dhcpcd on eth1 ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *     Shutting down eth1 ...                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting eth1

 *   Configuring wireless network for eth1

eth1      no wireless extensions.

 *     eth1 connected to ESSID "05B407309043" at 00:12:17:6F:FA:6D

 *     in managed mode on channel 6 (WEP disabled)

 *   You are using a deprecated configuration syntax for eth1

 *   You are advised to read /etc/conf.d/net.example and upgrade it accordingly

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *       eth1 received address 192.168.0.109/24

localhost kyle # ping www.google.com

ping: unknown host www.google.com

localhost kyle #
```

i tryed iwconfig, and wpa_supplicant.  wpa_supplicant would not connect to my wireless network, and iwconfig would not connect to the internet.

here is my /etc/conf.d/net :

```
iface_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0=""

#modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

#wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwifi"

iface_eth1="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth1=""

modules="iwconfig"

gateways_eth1="192.168.0.1"

```

any help is greatly appreciated.

----------

## linuxgyro

```
 *     eth1 connected to ESSID "05B407309043" at 00:12:17:6F:FA:6D

 *     in managed mode on channel 6 (WEP disabled) 
```

does wep have to be enabled to get the internet?  i have no clue about wireless networking at all.

----------

## linuxgyro

anyone got any ideas?  please iv tried everything i can think of.

----------

## neiljw

 *linuxgyro wrote:*   

> anyone got any ideas?  please iv tried everything i can think of.

 

A few weeks ago, I found myself setting up a wireless connection for a new laptop. I knew nothing about such things. What I did was to Google and to read. Gentoo has excellent HowTos for all sorts of things and wireless networking is no exception. I can't tell you specifics about how to set up your connection. Nobody can. You have told us nothing about your AP/router. What I can tell you is that, unless you have specifically configured it, it is unlikely that your AP/router uses WPA so you can leave wpa_supplicant out of it for now and concentrate on WEP.

----------

## daemonflower

Best thing to start with is to configure your AP to not encrypt connections at all. You can use iwconfig to connect to it or wpa_supplicant with key_mgmt=NONE in the according network block.

If you can connect, you can go on configuring encryption. If you can't, you have a problem with your driver.

FWIW, here's my section of /etc/conf.d/net: 

```
modules=("wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"
```

In wpa_supplcant.conf, that would look something like this:

```
network={

  ssid="My AP's SSID"

  key_mgmt=NONE

}
```

You can replace the second line with

```
psk="my secret passphrase"
```

later when you switch to WPA.

----------

## mjf55

linuxgryo:

Based on your Nov 07 update, "/etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart" you received an ip address.  To me, that indicates that the router accepts you laptop,, and is ready to go.  Three things to check :

1-- contents of /etc/resolv.conf.  is a nameserver listed?   post contents of this file

2-- route tables.  I see you have a gw defined, but post the output of "route"

3-- Post output of both "ifconfig -a" and "iwconfig"

----------

## linuxgyro

ifconfig -a

```
eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:D2:1E:6B:A0

          inet addr:192.168.0.250  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:18 errors:5066 dropped:7372 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:45770785 (43.6 Mb)  TX bytes:1271580 (1.2 Mb)

          Interrupt:18 Base address:0x4000 Memory:f0800000-f0800fff
```

iwconfig

```

eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"05B407309043"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:12:17:6F:FA:6D

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:15 dBm

          Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=82/100  Signal level=-51 dBm  Noise level=-52 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:2306   Missed beacon:0
```

/etc/resolv.conf

# Generated by dhcpcd for interface eth1

search mshome.net

nameserver 192.168.0.1

thats my servers ip address there.  idk why my laptop aint got internet.  the network is not encrypted, and my brother is able to use the internet on is wireless card.

----------

## eyoung100

1. Remove the nameserver line in your /etc/resolv.conf.

2. Log into your Router

3. Check status page.

4 On the status page, you should see:

[*]IP Address from your ISP

[*]Subnet your ISP granted IP address is in.

[*]The Gateway of said IP address (usually ends in .1)

[*]Your ISP's nameserver

[*]Your ISP's nameserver (backup)

Insert the IP address of Star #5 into /etc/resolv.conf.

----------

## mjf55

So it looks like your DHCP server is not serving up the DNS's for your Internet Provider.  Following eyoung100's steps should get you the addresses you need.  Let us know how you make out.

----------

